# Are all my 10year long life changing issues be caused by "just" IBS



## Caspar (Nov 28, 2017)

Firstly I would just like to say thank-you to anybody who is taking the time to read this and possibly help.

We're do I start with this. There is way to much to include but here's the basics, 10years ago I suddenly had a bad case of gastroenteritis. After a week I recovered but 3 weeks later out of the blue.... boom I now have major IBS for life. Literally just like that. Main symptom major stomach pain so bad it totally ruined university for me. Every form of D + C you can imagine, I also had headaches/migraines for years that became permanent fixtures. Docs just ignored me and no help forthcoming at all. I can be very determined and in fear of ruining everything i had worked for I pushed on each day in pain struggling to just keep going. I honestly have no idea how I carried on. Years later things began to settle down. Using years of tricks and tips to keep ibs at bay I fought on and things were improving. Then 3-4years ago it all went completely wrong, I started feeling run down and was exhausted waking up exhausted and feeling just bad. One trip to the docs later and I'm told my white blood cell count is high and I've got an overactive thyroid (NO TSH AT ALL graves disease) it is monitored for 6 months with countless blood tests (also causing countless gout attacks)and just as treatment was about to start I wake up one morning. Feeling utterly weird there no way to describe it. Faint dizzy. Just odd. Massive brain fog. Life instantly ruined docs I honestly don't think they believed me and just congratulated me that my thyroid had suddenly gone back to being OK again and randomly stayed that way. Next was horrific vertigo attacks that would leave me throwing up and utterly unable to get off the floor at all and massive anxiety issues, with a permanent head / eye ache, massive light sensitivity and feeling utterly exhausted all the time. And absolutely no joke a heartbeat you could see through a coat.... seriously I could not sleep at night as it pounds away keeping me awake.... (BP /ECG / echo all totally normal) Now these symptoms were so bad I honestly cannot describe just how bad they were/are the terrible pain in my stomach was almost forgotten about. I was eventually diagnosed with meniere/ migraine diseases based upon symptoms by an ent. Beta histine to promote brain blood flow and inner ear help and I felt a bit better....

So case closed ........ erm..... well no...

Things were so bad that with all the will in the world I was trying to hold up a professional job, feeling this bad pure grit and determination was just enough to get me through..... plan B. I went traveling the world with my wife.... sounds almost impossible but sitting on beaches and taking things easy was all I had left in me..... it's a long story....

Rest fun and relaxation however did nothing to make me feel better...

After a year of traveling I ended up living in the Australian outback... and in the sun and relaxed atmosphere I began getting better.....

But every few weeks I would have a really bad day, I would think yep I'm betting this then boom could barely stand up all symptoms rushing back.. after a few months I fingered it out... the bad days were the days or the day after I drove 2hrs off road to the store.... then I realised living in the bush I was spending 2weeks eating healthy food and 1 day ramming my face with junk food when I went to the store.....

Then it hit me ...... every time my non gi symptoms got ready bad it was accompanied by the usual IBS stuff.... but for years I thought it was the vertigo causing the IBS to flare up.... now I find it's IBS flare ups causing vertigo and anxiety.....

So after years of ignoring my IBS because I've "got worse things to worry about" I now think I've been ignoring the very cause of my issues... it's taken me years and some unorthodox life choices to get this far in understanding what is going on... if anybody has any helpful advice to get my ibs under control it would be gratefully received and if anybody else is experiencing what I will call non GI - IBS symptoms I know how frustrating / frightening and life changing they can be when they start and you have no idea why. so if nothing else I hope this post shows that people suffering like this are not alone.


----------

